# CỬA NHỰA COMPOSITE – EcoDoor™



## kimchi8 (27/12/21)

*CỬA NHỰA COMPOSITE – EcoDoor™*
Cửa nhựa composite đúng theo cái tên gọi của nó, đây là loại cửa được sản xuất từ nhựa composite –  cửa nhựa giả gỗ cao cấp, hiện đại, cải tiến hơn rất nhiều. Nhựa composite hay còn được gọi với cái tên đơn giản, thuần việt là nhựa gỗ.

Cửa nhựa composite giả gỗ có thiết kế giống như một chiếc cửa gỗ thực sự. Trên cửa được khắc họa những đường vân mềm mịn, sáng bóng, hấp dẫn. Dù bất kỳ điều kiện môi trường nào, thì cửa nhựa composite không hề bị bay màu sơn theo năm tháng. Đây là một ưu điểm lớn so với cửa gỗ tự nhiên. Quý khách có thể vệ sinh, lau chùi cửa một cách dễ dàng, đơn giản bởi bề mặt cửa rất nhẵn, và trơn tru.

ECODOOR nhà cung cấp các sản phẩm cửa chất lượng chính hãng với giá thành vô cùng ưu đãi. Liên hệ Hotline 0824.400.400 Hoặc truy cập: https://ecodoor.vn để được tư vấn và báo giá cụ thể nhất.








Cửa Gỗ composite 32-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A01-91NN-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A02-12-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A03-15-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A04-67-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A05-21-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A07-29-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A08-34-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A09-38-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A1-91NN-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite A5-01-ECD









Cửa Gỗ composite B01-91-ECD


----------

